# My Ebay listings for Male and Female Bettas.



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is the link to my Ebay listings for Male and Female Bettas. Go take a look and enjoy. If you bid and win something the shipping cost will be cheaper for forum members so let me know when you check out at the end of the auction. I do combine shipping. Thanks, Bettawhisperer.

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The link doesn't take me to your page. It takes me to my page!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I just tried it. it went to my page. try again.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It told me to sign in so I signed in and it still didn't work. I looked at live bettas and I knew you lived in Euless so i did 500 miles from austin in my search and I found your bettas.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

My ID on Ebay is whisper1234. You can find mine that way.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

OK here's a link to one of the items. Go here then to the right on the listing you'll see VIEW SELLERS OTHER ITEMS click on that and it should take you to the whole list of items.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230617826008&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

What I'm guessing is that the link is basically "my list of items". When you log in, it shows your page. And then of course, when another person follows to link, it gives them their own page. Try this link? 

http://shop.ebay.com/whisper1234/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

that one works! how is the shipping price lower for forum members?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Shipping for forum members is $8.50 and I can fit three in a box for that price. Just let me know if you are a forum member if you win any.


----------



## anbu (May 15, 2011)

Hi Bettawhisperer I just PM you


----------

